# Well sir ... My Order's Placed w/Peakseeds



## GrowRebel (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi all ... I see there is a thread about peakseeds so since I ordered 2 stains and mixed I'm in for 125+.  I have done business with peak in the past and had no problems so I am giving them another try.  Will let you know how it turns out. :hubba:


----------



## gourmet (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks GrowRebel.


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello again ... :hubba: just wanted to make a note that I got an email this past Saturday from a "MJ" telling me he/she received my order.  Also I saw a post that Peak give free seeds ... when they have them ... for customers that request them.  MJ said he would send some free seeds in a second package. :icon_smile:   I will post when I get my seeds.:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck with your grow.

What strains are you going to grow?


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 29, 2012)

:ciao:  Well sir ... the seeds have arrived!  I got my order this past Thursday, and got my free seeds on Friday:hubba:  
I plan to grow the bb ... I call it peak bomb because the last seeds didn't have a taste, but the smoke was very good.  Gave a great buzz, this was years ago when I bought them so maybe it's better as far as taste:watchplant:...hopefully ... then I got some more NL that's always a good stain to have ... didn't get my first NL seeds from peek, but I'm sure it's a pretty stable stain.  Then I got the pack of mixed seeds ... those will be the mystery seeds.  He was most generous with the free seeds ... Kush Skunk, Kush NL and more mixed:yay:... I am just tickled:giggle: with peak seeds ... when I need more I plan to go back to them.:woohoo:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2012)

:woohoo:

Now to get those seeds a popping

Green Mojo for your grow


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 1, 2012)

:ciao: You betcha mr. duck:hubba: :dancing: :farm: :watchplant: If I've a mind to ... I may start a thread to document the grow.


----------

